# looking for used AccuRIP software



## Zion Threads (Jul 17, 2013)

We are a small company looking to expand our business. We plan to start screen printing our own shirts but we have a fairly small budget at the moment. 

We plan to start printing with the Epson 1430 printer and AccuRIP software.

Does anyone know of or have a copy of the AccuRIP software that they are willing to sell to us? Please send me a message if so

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sign'd by Charli (Apr 14, 2010)

Is the software software transferable?


----------



## Zion Threads (Jul 17, 2013)

As far as I can tell it is. I've seen and heard of people getting the software used before.
I believe it comes with so many installations (maybe 5) so If I found a used copy there might be 4 installations left.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No it has unlimited installs as long as it was deactivated and uninstalled. Then it can be transferred. If the owner doesn't deactivate then you won't be able to activate. I used filmmaker DTP and it has a dongle on the full version. They have a lite ver for the 1430 for $199. Its a far superior rip although requires a little more setup. I don't even use my RIP anymore. I have been ripping all halftone with Simple Seps which has a rich black feature and all black plus does vector and monochrome bitmaps in Corel Draw.


----------



## Zion Threads (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Sean, FilmMaker does sound like better software in the long run. The only problem is that it isn't mac compatible. I think we might end up using mac computers for our shop (not by my choice).


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Zion Threads said:


> Thanks Sean, FilmMaker does sound like better software in the long run. The only problem is that it isn't mac compatible. I think we might end up using mac computers for our shop (not by my choice).



Correct. Cadlink quit supporting Mac's due to the low ROI on developing and supporting a product for Apple computers. In other words, there where just not enough Apple users for the Rip. You will find this to also be the case with other software you may need as your business grows.

I have a IMac and I also have PC's. I use the PC's for work and the Mac for watching Netflix while I work. I also use the Mac for testing things some times. I have found that using Parallels Desktop 8 with a Windows operating system installed within a Parallels Desktop is the best route for Mac users to go. This way you can have the Mac eye candy and also run Windows programs.


----------



## Angelsfan (May 8, 2014)

I have an older version of fast rip. I have the dongle but not the disk does anyone have one for sale. It's for the Epsom 1520 or 3000


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Angelsfan said:


> I have an older version of fast rip. I have the dongle but not the disk does anyone have one for sale. It's for the Epsom 1520 or 3000


The problem you will have unless you have the license files that were either sent on disc or sent electronically the dongle is almost useless. If you can get the number off dongle that can be used to purchase upgrade of Filmmaker for around $200 unless something has changed. Cad Link is who made the program for Fast Rip. That's how I purchased my Filmaker a few years back. Haven't used it in about a year now. I should post it for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## MIKETHESILKYSAPPER (May 18, 2021)

Zion Threads said:


> We are a small company looking to expand our business. We plan to start screen printing our own shirts but we have a fairly small budget at the moment.
> 
> We plan to start printing with the Epson 1430 printer and AccuRIP software.
> 
> ...


----------

